# What is a "Grand Prix" Horse?



## StarMXgurl (Feb 9, 2013)

A Grand Prix horse is one trained to the highest level of competition. Usually referring to dressage and show jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

StarMXgurl said:


> A Grand Prix horse is one trained to the highest level of competition. Usually referring to dressage and show jumping.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does this mean that a horse who is "grand prix" could go to any level of competition and be competitive so long as the rider is equally experienced?

What percent of horses are grand prix? Are they pretty rare?


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Grand Prix is a level of riding, much like the olympics is a level of riding. If a horse is a "gran prix" horse, I would assume that the horse has either been to a grand prix level in their disipline or has that potential.


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

Wolfetrap said:


> Grand Prix is a level of riding, much like the olympics is a level of riding. If a horse is a "gran prix" horse, I would assume that the horse has either been to a grand prix level in their disipline or has that potential.



Is grand prix the penultimate level of horse-riding? and then the top "level" being an "olympic horse" ?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Grand Prix Dressage is the level of Dressage that is ridden at the Olympics. It is the highest level of Dressage competition - beyond it is the 'high school' training which you see in the Spanish riding school.
It is a level that takes many years to reach, and requires an extremely talented rider AND horse. We spend a fortune of time and money and research in breeding warmbloods for this level of competition, and even then there are only a handful that will make international levels let alone grand Prix. The right horse must be matched to the right rider to achieve this.

The Olympics is not the ultimate of equestrian competition, there are multiple enormous Dressage only competitions staged on the world circuit that attract a larger number of talented horses globally than the Olympics does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

> It is a level that takes many years to reach, and requires an extremely talented rider AND horse. We spend a fortune of time and money and research in


This is not good. I've only had 5 lessons and I can't stop thinking about horses! I even changed my Desktop Wallpaper to one of a horse! Ahhh!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha we all have to start somewhere!!
I've been in the saddle for many years and have spent a small fortune of lessons, clinics and horses. I am no where near Grand Prix, and don't think I ever will be! It is an extremely expensive path to follow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

However, it is attainable!!

Be prepared however, to spend your life "In the saddle." 
When you ride more consistently that anyone else you know, through sickness and health, blizzards, hail storms, heat waves, floods, on any horse you can get your mitts on, then you are on your way. More than money - it takes hard work and a thick skin. Although money does make it easier.


----------



## horsecv (Jan 21, 2014)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> However, it is attainable!!
> 
> Be prepared however, to spend your life "In the saddle."


I could do living "in the saddle", the only thing i need to figure out is that a few times, I've had serious saddle to reproductive organ impact which didn't feel very nice.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You're close enough to Moorpark - if you are very interested it might be worth it to drop a line to Jan Ebeling and see if you can tour his facility.
He is one of the top dressage riders in the US and rode in the London 2012 Olympics. He is a super nice guy and I'm sure would at least respond to an email/fan mail!
At the very least it would be worth it to look him up on YT and scout some of the local shows to watch him ride. He recently scored an 80% at third level from Axel Steiner (a big time judge) on one of his up an comers  Super rider.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> However, it is attainable!!
> 
> Be prepared however, to spend your life "In the saddle."
> When you ride more consistently that anyone else you know, through sickness and health, blizzards, hail storms, heat waves, floods, on any horse you can get your mitts on, then you are on your way. More than money - it takes hard work and a thick skin. Although money does make it easier.


I don't think people realise the dedication it takes to reach even FEI at a good quality of work - people a re so quick to harass those who do make those levels, yet have barely stepped out of prelim themselves. 
Personally, I LOVE my Dressage, but I certainly do not have the means to pursue it at the intensity of yourself. Here in my poor little state, Dressage is running quite backwards, we only have a handful of competitive FEI riders now and the government is rezoning competition grounds. We no longer have a good equestrian complex to compete at. 
Things are getting rather sad, and as much as it would be lovely to move interstate to pursue it, it's not feasible (police employment is not transferable state to state unfortunately!!).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> I don't think people realise the dedication it takes to reach even FEI at a good quality of work - people a re so quick to harass those who do make those levels, yet have barely stepped out of prelim themselves.
> Personally, I LOVE my Dressage, but I certainly do not have the means to pursue it at the intensity of yourself. Here in my poor little state, Dressage is running quite backwards, we only have a handful of competitive FEI riders now and the government is rezoning competition grounds. We no longer have a good equestrian complex to compete at.
> Things are getting rather sad, and as much as it would be lovely to move interstate to pursue it, it's not feasible (police employment is not transferable state to state unfortunately!!).


Sounds like the area I ride in. I haul 4.5 hours to the first nice big show facility. There is one closer but they only have indoor winter shows and it's a small place. After that I'm 13 hours to the next nice facility, 16 to the one after that and a 2 day haul after that!
There is no excuse when you want to ride well and you will end up sussing out some strange ways of doing stuff, like getting coaching and getting to shows and basically hiding in your barn and not ever coming out ahahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Move to the UK - you can throw a stone in any direction there and it will land on a good dressage yard, competition site or trainer


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Plan is for Dusseldorf within the next few years - going to bug industry contacts and get a good job and then can just ride horses! And work.. need to find a few rich husbands still lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

As a Canadian citizen you might find it easier to go to the UK first and get dual citizenship there and use that to get work in any other EU countries.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It's very simple to get a work permit for Germany, and in my industry it's going to be much easier to get a job there, and be near the horses  Plus I have more contacts in Germany, and prefer the beer, schnitzel and wurst  
But thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I certainly admire your dedication Anebel! 
Maybe one day I'll start looking at it more seriously but for now I'm more interested in setting myself up with a house etc 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Be aware - I have seen (dressage) riders ride at the Grand Prix level that shouldn't be riding down at Third level. Because you have shown at GP doesn't mean you are a good enough rider and SHOULD be showing at GP. 

You can tell IF they're good enough based on:
1. The show scores are from a RECOGNIZED show, not just "any" show. If it's recognized than the USDF site will list that show (and their scores in the Grand Prix classes). 
2. The scores should be 60% or above. In the high fifties isn't6 bad for someone starting at GP (horse and/or rider), but if they've ridded at GP (for a while) then their scores SHOULD be above 60%. 

For dressage you know a horse/rider combination is GOOD at Grand Prix if they score 60% or above. Olympic/International level is generally above 70% and even into the 80% range (and getting better every day).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A top class horse can make an average rider look excellent
A top class rider can make an average horse look excellent


----------

